# Can Somone Recommend a Good Malaguena?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love this piece for piano written by Ernesto Lecuona. Does anyone know a great version to share?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I have often wondered about Cuban composer Lecuona's Malaguena, a lovely piece; how he came about writing such a piece with that name when Malaguena is a longstanding _cante flamenco andaluz _form. Here is a Spanish Malaguena sung with great skill by Jose de la Tomasa--quite different

.



 Here is Caterina Valente's sung version, using Lecuona's music.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I love this piece for piano written by Ernesto Lecuona. Does anyone know a great version to share?


At first I thought you wanted a good Malaguena in general - in which case Ravel is your guy.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I love this piece for piano written by Ernesto Lecuona. Does anyone know a great version to share?



Gabriela Montero on the piano, she is on You Tube. 👍


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I read this thread as 'Can someone recommend a good _marijuana_?“ I was just about to answer when I realised my mistake. 😳


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

When I was a teenager in the 1980s, I didn't even know why Charo was famous. She appeared on the TV Show, _The Love Boat_, several times, and was at one time the very young wife of a bandleader, Xavier Cugat. Later I found out that Charo is an accomplished classical guitarist who studied under Andres Segovia.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I like that version Rogerx. Thanks!


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Here's another great version; this one by Liberace, with an introduction by Sammy Davis Jr. Be sure to stick around for the dancing!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I like this one, sung by Roberto Alagna, whose passion I find compelling.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Stan Kenton burned the socks off this piece. I had the privilege of sitting ten feet in front of the band when he performed this back in the day. That was intense.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Merl said:


> I read this thread as 'Can someone recommend a good _marijuana_?“ I was just about to answer when I realised my mistake. 😳


Funny I thought it was "Can someone recommend a good _margarita? _and was considering Jose Cuervo or Don Julio when ... oops, wrong country. But Malaguena tastes pretty good too ...


----------

